# Fish ID?



## Breeze46 (Oct 7, 2013)

this one came in this morning. Not sure what it is, maybe a jack. Any one help on this one?


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Jack crevalle


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Filet mignon of the surf.....


----------



## Joraca (Dec 29, 2007)

Did you notice that he pulled hard?


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Crevalle Jack


----------



## Breeze46 (Oct 7, 2013)

*Jack Crevalle*

Thanks to all for the ID. Yes it did pull, and had to play it a bit. Someone posted "Filet mignon of the surf.....", are they good table fare? I kinda hope not since I released it.


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

you did the right thing.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

It's only considered filet mignon of the surf by those that can't catch pompano . Lol


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Crevalle Jack is not normally considered good eating.
But that very much depends on who you ask.
It is considered trash or shark bait by most Americans, except for a small minority.
But other's will gladly chow down on it.

It's very much depends on processing the meat, cooking methods, seasonings and such.

Search it on here, lots of debate.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

http://www.pnj.com/story/entertainm...-corner-says-jack-crevalle-inedible/29527165/


----------



## Wade Patton (Oct 2, 2014)

ChileRelleno said:


> Crevalle Jack is not normally considered good eating.
> But that very much depends on who you ask.
> ... lots of debate.


Oh, same category as Mullet and Bonita eh?


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

You can probably make cat shit taste good if you season and cook it right. But the actually fish is no good


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

bigrick said:


> You can probably make cat shit taste good if you season and cook it right. But the actually fish is no good


I'm willing to try it. Chris Sherrill, at the Flora Bama Yacht Club cooks it an interesting way. Haven't tried it yet, but I'll give it a shot.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Wade Patton said:


> Oh, same category as Mullet and Bonita eh?


How the hell you put mullet and Bonita in the same category?


----------



## Chechem (Mar 20, 2016)

GROUPERKING said:


> It's only considered filet mignon of the surf by those that can't catch pompano . Lol


Bhwaaaaaaaaaahahaha. :laughing:


----------



## Chechem (Mar 20, 2016)

Splittine said:


> How the hell you put mullet and Bonita in the same category?


Maybe they're both in the fusiform family of fishes, instead of the alternative pancake-like ones.


Actually, I've eaten all 3:

Mullet of course is fine: fried fresh.
Bonita can be eaten if bled immediately, filleted, rubbed in olive oil and grilled (on the boat).
Jack Crevalle: Our Belizean cook would rub strips of it in spices and fry in coconut oil. Now, you could cook a flip flop like that and it'd taste good after a cold beer! :whistling:


----------



## Wade Patton (Oct 2, 2014)

Splittine said:


> How the hell you put mullet and Bonita in the same category?



Because there is great controversy over the eating of such in some parts of this world. 

That's what I'm seeing here. And now I've seen two fellows prepare and enjoy Jack Crevalle. 

I'm game for any of them at least once. I usually like it all-when done up properly.


----------



## juneypascual (Apr 4, 2017)

Breeze46 said:


> Thanks to all for the ID. Yes it did pull, and had to play it a bit. Someone posted "Filet mignon of the surf.....", are they good table fare? I kinda hope not since I released it.


is that from fort pickens area?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## SCal (Jun 27, 2016)

Bleed, gut, head immediately. Treat like beef.


----------

